# I think I have finally come up with a name for my layout.



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I am modelling the Ontario Northland Railway. Well, in some livery. I am also using things from VIA, CN, CP, etc...

I have come up with a name for my layout.

The Chippewa Creek Subdivision.
It is named after a creek I played in as a child. The ONR yard stops at the creek.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like a slick name to me. It fits your location very well.

Magic


----------

